# voice changer software



## mommacatx3 (Oct 5, 2011)

hi everyone good afternoon

ok i searched everywhere i need to find a voice changing software online that is not expensive to record a halloween poem i wrote i want it to sound like a witch is reading it
i thank everyone for helping me


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You might be able to do this with Audacity, which is a free recording program. I did a quick Google search and saw some links for sound effects and voice changes you can do with the program.


----------



## mommacatx3 (Oct 5, 2011)

*voice changer*

hi roxy blue

thanks for the info i will def check it out


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Aucacity will allow you to raise the pitch, slow down or speed up your recording, add reverb, and even let you layer sounds to achieve the desired effect. If you have GarageBand, it too can help you do a lot with your vocals.


----------



## mommacatx3 (Oct 5, 2011)

hi fontgeek

I ll check out garage band and the recording does sound better im still playing with t thanks for the suggestions


----------

